# Seasonal account question



## Big Chris (Sep 19, 2010)

Ok guys I'm bidding my first seasonal account and I've been looking for the average number of snowfalls both with 2" or more and less than 2" for just salting. I"ve been on Weather Underground and can get the monthly totals and yearly totals for the areas I need. Is there an easier way to get the number of events I need other than going day by day and recording the information for a 5-10 year period. I gotta be missing something.

Thanks for any help.


----------

